# Cnc Router



## WMello (Oct 9, 2016)

This is about a project done back in 2012.

It's a CNC Router of my own design and built, based on data collected on the internet from others builders.

It was designed primary to cut wood, so it uses a router as spindle; but I've been cutting aluminum and brass successfully. Several parts of the Clock project I'm working on were made on this machine.

Brino, on this forum, asked about it; so I've collected some old information and here it is:







It was made basically out of 1/2 aluminum 6061 flat and L stock.

20mm Ball screws rails and nuts acquired via eBay from user solar-jean (from china)

Motors, controllers and components from Automation Technologies, UgraCnc, Cnc4Pc and other suppliers. McMaster of course.

Stepper motors:

KL34H2120-60-4B Nema 34 1200 Oz/in for the X axis
KL23H2100-50-4B Nema 23 570 Oz/in for the X axis

Controllers: KL-6050

Spindle: Bosch 1617 router

It is run by Mach3, gCode from CamBam

Some pictures:








































Wagner


----------



## fretsman (Oct 9, 2016)

Beautiful machine, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## brino (Oct 9, 2016)

WMello said:


> Brino, on this forum, asked about it; so I've collected some old information and here it is:



Thanks Wagner.

WOW! What a great build.
The engine turning on your panels really shows your attention to detail.

Thanks again,
-brino


----------



## Boswell (Oct 10, 2016)

Very Nice. Looks very Rigid for a gantry style


----------



## WMello (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you.

The thing is rigid enough for light cuts in aluminum and brass.  The rigidity comes from the heavy aluminum plates and oversized linear rails and geometry. I've followed the advice of the Venerable Elders * and went overkill on everything.  

*Old Farts

Anyone for CNC brass pizza ?




With plastic toppings.

W


----------



## jbolt (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice build! I like the side skirts!

I have cut steel sheet up to 12ga. (0.105") on mine. This was an 1/8" 2F carbide end mill, 9200 rpm at 4 ipm and 0.01" doc. Slow but it works.


----------

